
Happiness Is the Only Logical Pursuit - edward
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2016/06/08/happiness-is-the-only-logical-pursuit/
======
tim333
The article doesn't really match the title.

eg "...happiness is mostly a squirt of Dopamine, Oxytocin, Serotonin, and
maybe a few Endorphins."

So you might quite logically try to make the world better or some other goal
rather than try to maximise the squirts. I'm a fan of happiness as a goal but
it's not the only thing.

~~~
vibrato
The point is that to pursue happiness (MAX squirts), at some point you will
have to try to make the world better.

This article reminded me of this quote from the Dalai Lama: "I believe that
the very purpose of life is to be happy. From the very core of our being, we
desire contentment. In my own limited experience I have found that the more we
care for the happiness of others, the greater is our own sense of well-being.
Cultivating a close, warmhearted feeling for others automatically puts the
mind at ease. It helps remove whatever fears or insecurities we may have and
gives us the strength to cope with any obstacles we encounter"

